# Waltham Traveler/moon Case Glass



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a Waltham Traveler in a Moon case by A.L.D.Dennison number 292323 which requires a new glass but i am ignorant as to what size i should order. Can anyone give me advice. i would be grateful.

Thanks


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Firstly, the correct term is 'crystal', the glass (or in cheaper watches, plastic) window that goes over the watchface. I'm not sure if this helps, but there are a few sites online which tell you how large watch-movements are in inches, that may or may not help. Generally I think you'd have more luck sending the watch to a watchmaker to have it fitted with a new crystal.


----------

